#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-06
 * mama21mama alguein que quiera arreglar el "puppy pacake manager" ?
 * mama21mama  "puppy package manager" ? http://text0.tk/l/43 petget
 * mama21mama : ando traduciendo un proyecto pero no se que significa "Treats"
<m4v> mama21mama: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/treat
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> gracias
<FREDD2> \o
 * mama21mama 0/
<Salla> alguien sabe de visual basic? x3
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-07
<Bytes> buenas
<Bytes> gente alguien ha usado sumo linux alguna vez?
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama : . buen día.
<Bytes> hola mama21mama
<mama21mama> hola Bytes
<mama21mama> españa a 500 Ms
<mama21mama> impresionante Bytes
<mama21mama> viste el video ?
<mama21mama> un español bajando a esa bajada :o
<mama21mama> me imagino con ese ancho de banda.
<mama21mama> un cd en segundos xDD
<mama21mama> eso en argentina no hay.
<Bytes> en argentina por desgracia no tenemos un isp como la gente
<mama21mama> mira Bytes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HxtR4iYkrE un chabal a 500 M/s baja un cd en segundos
<Bytes> jaja es una locura
<Bytes> yo labure para una empresa española hace unos años y alla tenian 24 megas de adsl, cuando aca recien aparecia los 3 megas jaja una risa
<mama21mama> no se por que esta atrasado todo aqui.
<Bytes> mmm, tengo varias respuestas para eso, pero la principal es que con lo que invierten alcanza para que funcione
<Bytes> nadie quiere invertir en infraestructura y las empresas que ya estan aca menos
<Bytes> llamese telecom, telefonica
<Bytes> me acuerdo que cuando laburaba para españa, me comento un colega de alla que las maquinas y todo lo que iba quedando viejo alla lo mandaban para aca
<Bytes> jaja se mataba de risa
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-08
<granjero> buenas
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> xD
<granjero> como va dannyLopez
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero>  por que en ubuntu server edition 10.04 no existe /etc/init.d/samba
 * mama21mama 0/
<mbassia> Holas
<mbassia> hay alguien??
<mama21mama> hola
<mbassia> que andas haciendo?
<mama21mama> pasando el rato en el pc.
<mbassia> jajajajaj
<mbassia> sos mujer?
<mama21mama> ando mirando minas por facebook
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> re alpedo.
<mama21mama> mbassia, nno soy mina loco
<mama21mama> no mandes privados.
<mbassia> jajajajajj anda putasoo
<mbassia> jajajaj
<mbassia> :P
<mama21mama> .i.
<mbassia> mira el nik ke te poness jajajaja
<mbassia> :P
<mbassia> ke keres ke no piense ke sos mina
<mama21mama> tengo una historia interesante sobre mi nick.
<mama21mama> te paso la lectura?
<mbassia> no
<mbassia> deja
<mbassia> no soy come hombres
<mbassia> jajaja
<mbassia> :P
<mbassia> ya fue hablemos de ubuntu
<mbassia> :P
<mbassia> algo interesante??
<mbassia> yo soy nuevo en ubuntu,
<mama21mama> si la morochia que estoy mirando en face
<mbassia> estoy aprendiendo de a poco
<mama21mama> a bien.
<mbassia> eh seguido tutorials para armar servidores
<mbassia> y bueno, los eh logrado terminar.
<mbassia> tengo una pc muyyy del año 1990 por ahi jajajjaa
<mbassia> :p
<mbassia> y le puse linux y bueno ahy monte el servidor
<mbassia> pero la tengo re olvidada
<mbassia> jajaja
<mbassia> :P
<mama21mama> bien ahí.
<mbassia> vos ya la tenes clara con ubuntu?
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> ...
<mama21mama> algo.
<mama21mama> no te voy a decir soy profecional por que te mentiria.
<mbassia> jajajaja
<mama21mama> ando de la mano de ubuntu y puppy.
<mama21mama> mis preferidas.
<mbassia> jajajaja
<mbassia> puppy
<mbassia> ni idea ke es :S
<mbassia> ajajajaja
<mama21mama> video tengo del puppy hice hace poco.
<mbassia> espera
<mbassia> voy a buscar a mi novia
<mbassia> y vengo
<mbassia> y seguimos hablando
<mbassia> son 10 min como maximo
<mbassia> jajaja
<mama21mama> yo con tu novia?
<mbassia> :P
<mbassia> :@
<mama21mama> o con vos?
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> bueno traete el mate.
<mama21mama> sebas vos.
<mama21mama> xD
<mbassia> jajaja
<mbassia> :P
<mbassia> ya vengo
<mama21mama> ptm estos amigos virtuales una cagada son.
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> xD
<mbassia> amigos virtuales?
<mbassia> jajajaja
<mbassia> por?
<mama21mama> solo para variar decia algo
<mbassia> ahh jajajja
<mbassia> :p
<mama21mama> no me hagas caso.
<mbassia> ya vengo
<mbassia> jajaj
<mbassia> Holass
<mbassia> Hay alguienn?
<mbassia> Holaaa
<mbassia> hay alguien para hablar de ubuntu???
<Nicomaco> buenas
<Nicomaco> tengo intalado pm-utils
<Nicomaco> pese a eso tengo inconvenientes para recuperar mi equipo de escritorio del modo "suspender"
<Nicomaco> nunca use suspender hibernar, pero por una urgencia compre un teclado que tiene las teclas de suspender arriba de los cursosres y los chicos cada dos por tres suspenden el equipo y no lo puedo recuperar
<Nicomaco> googleando encontré que debería volver de la suspensión tocando un botón del mouse o del teclado, pero eso no funciona
<Nicomaco> ¿me pueden recomendar un link para leer y solucionar el problema?
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-09
<santiagoward2001> hola! alguien sabe que puertos tengo que abrir para recibir mensajes por bonjour en pidgin?
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> feliz día a los informaticos de Cordoba.
<[X]calibour]> hola, necesito un poquito de ayuda con mi ubuntu 10.10 porfa
<[X]calibour]> quera saber si alguien tiene las direcciones ftp de los repositorios para descargar los paquetes de manera manual
<beuno> [X]calibour], http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<beuno> ahi podes buscar y bajar los paquetes
<[X]calibour]> enserio???
<beuno> si
<[X]calibour]> muchas gracias, los voy a ver...
<[X]calibour]> y no hay drama para instalarlos en casa no??
<beuno> no, porque habria problema?
<[X]calibour]> no la cosa es que estuve buscando la forma de descargar por ejemplo los restricted extras para 64 bits
<[X]calibour]> pero no los consigo ni a palos
<[X]calibour]> y estaria bueno tenerlos supongo
<beuno> [X]calibour], y porque no podes los repositorios?
<[X]calibour]> no, es que busque por internet y no los encuentro
<[X]calibour]> yo en casa no tengo inet
<[X]calibour]> estoy en un cyber
<beuno> ah, entiendo
<[X]calibour]> bueno, perdon pero ya me tengo que ir, pero voy a tratar de venir mas seguido, muchisimas gracias
<mama21mama> que raro mensaje de gimp xDD http://b.imagehost.org/0745/gimp_chupadora_cpu.png
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-10
 * dannyLopez duerme
 * mama21mama 0/
<Tukeke> http://comunicacionpopular.com.ar/wikileaks-es-obra-de-la-cia-una-vez-fabricada-wikileads-van-a-usarla-como-coartada-para-atacar-iran/
<Ayham> hi
<mama21mama> hi
<Seva1> HOLA
<Seva1> POR FAVOR NECESITO AYUDA
<Seva1> CON FLASH PLAYER
<Seva1> PARA UBUNTU 10.04
<Seva1> POR FAVOR
<Seva1> NO LOGRO VER PAGIAS COMO http://kuler.adobe.com/
<Seva1> lei varios foros y lo hice manualmente, pero no logro nada
<Seva1> POR FAVOOOOOOR
<Seva1> mmmmm
<Seva1> donde esta la comunidad cheee
<mama21mama> sebikul, no mayusculas
<mama21mama> please.
<mama21mama> Seva1, instale este paquete: flashplugin-nonfree
<sebikul> jeje, no soy yo...
<mama21mama> perdon el tab fue.
<sebikul> no pasa nada ;)
<Seva1> si
<Seva1> instale todo
<Seva1> lo desintale
<Seva1> e instale el plugin ese de mierda por la terminal
<Seva1> volvi a instalar todo
<Seva1> ya nose que hacer
<Seva1> estoy en el decierto como Jesus
<Seva1> ayuuuuuuuuuuuuuda
<Seva1> a
<Seva1> y
<Seva1> u
<Seva1> d
<Seva1> a
<mama21mama> reinicia el navegador
<mama21mama> sebikul,
<mama21mama> :O
<mama21mama> denuevo
<mama21mama> Seva1,
<Seva1> si
<Seva1> si
<Seva1> ya lo hice
<Seva1> y nada
<mama21mama> donde tienes el navegador?
<mama21mama> y cual usas?
<mama21mama> en el navegador pone en la barra de direcciones: about:plugins
<Seva1> firefox
<Seva1> como donde lo tengo?
<mama21mama> donde van las dire
<mama21mama> en el navegador pone en la barra de direcciones: about:plugins
<Seva1> http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:plugins
<Seva1> aca fue
<Seva1> ahi esta
<Seva1> que boludo que soy, le ponia http://
<Seva1> veo que tengo todo instalado, que faltaria
<Seva1> ?
<mama21mama> esa no es la dire
<mama21mama> la dire es about:plugins
<Seva1> si ya entre
<mama21mama> dice flash Seva1
<mama21mama> ?
<Seva1> y me aparece Plugins instalados
<mama21mama> flash?
<Seva1> no
<Seva1> hay una parte que dice: Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<Seva1> te lo puse tal cual esta ahi
<Seva1> me dice tambien algo del Totem
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<mama21mama> luego
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Seva1> listo
<mama21mama> reinicia firefox
<Seva1> lo hice y todo sigue igual
<Seva1> estoy en el horno!!!
<Seva1> mmmm
<mama21mama> ok Seva1
<mama21mama> si o si hoy usara flash
<mama21mama> conmigo.
<Seva1> no uso flash, pasa que esa pagina me sirve mucho cuando tengo que hacer diseños
<Seva1> y lo bueno es que ya no me pide la pagina que instale plugin de flash, pero no me aparece todo en negro
<mama21mama> hace esto:
<Seva1> andale
<mama21mama> locate libflashplayer.so
<mama21mama> y dime el resultado
<Seva1> /home/usuario/Descargas/libflashplayer.so
<Seva1> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Seva1> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Seva1> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Seva1> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Seva1> /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<mama21mama> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mama21mama> esta bien
<Seva1> pero
<mama21mama> pero?
<Seva1> claro, me falta algo?
<mama21mama> a lo mejor esta malo el archivo
<mama21mama> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mama21mama> bajalo de la web oficial de adobe descomprime y pegalo en esa dire.
<mama21mama> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Seva1> ya hice eso tambien y nada
<Seva1> igualmente de adobe solo hay de 32
<mama21mama> en synaptic entra y busca flash
<mama21mama> usas 64?
<Seva1> si
<Seva1> 64
<mama21mama> aaa
<mama21mama> remove todo el flash de synaptic
<mama21mama> y en adobe esta el flash de 64 bit
<Seva1> en synaptic desintalo todo
<Seva1> ?
<Seva1> pero mira que ya hice eso!!
<mama21mama> pero tal ves algo se trunco.
<mama21mama> mejor remover todo y luego bajar el adobe de 64
<Seva1> ok
<Seva1> pero todos dicen 32bit
<Seva1> donde esta el de 64?
<mama21mama> a ver
<Seva1> me baje esto install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<mama21mama> removiste todo en synaptic?
<Seva1> si
<mama21mama> ok
<Seva1> flashplugin-alternative.so  libnpgtpo3dautoplugin.so               libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<Seva1> libflashplayer.so           librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<Seva1> libnpgoogletalk64.so        libtotem-cone-plugin.so                libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<Seva1> eso tengo el la carpeta plugins
<mama21mama> Seva1, descarga este de 64 http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p1_64bit_linux_091510.tar.gz
<Seva1> si vi esa pagina pero me tira el error 404
<Seva1> Not Found
<mama21mama> Seva1, http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<mama21mama> Seva1, lo descomprimes y lo pones en /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Seva1> ya esta
<Seva1> ahora instalo lo otro
<Seva1> de synaptic
<Seva1> ?
<Seva1> lo instalo o no?
<Seva1> bueno lo instale
<Seva1> je
<Seva1> voy a reiniciar firefox
<Seva1> no
<Seva1> nada
<Seva1> ni youtube
<Seva1> veo
<Seva1> bueno...
<Seva1> gracias igual mama21mama
<Seva1> por haberme ayudado
<mama21mama> remove todo el flash de synaptic
<mama21mama> luego baja esto: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<Seva1> pero lo hice
<Seva1> y nada
<mama21mama> y descomprimi a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<mama21mama> reinicia el navegador
<Seva1> mama21mama gracias a vos y unicamente a vos por la ayuda, desinstale todo pero absolutamente todo y que crees
<Seva1> ?
<Seva1> ANDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<mama21mama> anda?
<Seva1> estoy emocionado
<Seva1> si
<mama21mama> ok .
<mama21mama> :)
<Seva1> capo/a
<Seva1> gracias
<mama21mama> el paquete flashplugin-nonfree debe de ser de 32 bit
<mama21mama> debe a ver error alli.
<Seva1> el dia que hacke IBM te digo como lo hice
<mama21mama> por nada Seva1
<mama21mama> <Seva1> el dia que hacke IBM te digo como lo hice | como asi?
<Seva1> un chiste
<Seva1> fue un chiste
<mama21mama> aa xD
<Seva1> no estoy a favor de eso
<Seva1> pero bue
<Seva1> sos el o ella?
<Seva1> o deja no me digas
<Seva1> que sea un misterio
<Seva1> no es por nada pero el resto para que se conectan? no hay una comunidad unida aca
<Seva1> alguien necesita ayuda y solo uno levanto la mano
<Seva1> se que esto no es solamente para resolver problemas
<Seva1> pero bueno... por un momento crei lo de la comunidad y todo eso de la ayuda
<Seva1> y veo que no es asi y no lo digo por vos mama21mama
<mama21mama> soy el+
<Seva1> uh, me cagaste el misterio
<Seva1> jejejeje
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> es que aqui nadie paga a nadie.
<mama21mama> y si queres ayuda tenes que esperar como los turnos viste?
<mama21mama> lo gratis es esperar como el H
<Seva1> veo
<mama21mama> xD
<Seva1> y no es mas facil poner los problemas posibles en una web
<Seva1> como estos
<Seva1> por que no soy el unico al que le debe pasar esto
<Seva1> al pedo es tener una pagina para poner que somos amigos y re locos y todo eso...
<Seva1> estoy re dolido
<mama21mama> Seva1, si es facil en el foro de be estar
<Seva1> pero no todos van a un foro
<Seva1> y la info se deshace y uno llega al punto en que ya no sabe a donde ir
<mama21mama> esta la lista de correos tambien.
<mama21mama> o la wiki
<mama21mama> pondre esto en la wiki
<mama21mama> !wiki
<Seva1> si pero nadie me dijo que quizas los plugins que estan en synaptic son de 32bit y esa info es crucial por que si no fuece por eso yo sigo haciendo lo mismo sin resultado
<Seva1> y te agradesco por esa info
<mama21mama> estaba en la wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Seva1> claro y ni hablar de los no saben ingles
<Seva1> jejejejeje
<Seva1> pero entiendo
<Seva1> jejeje
<Seva1> gracias loco
<Seva1> gracias de verdad
<Seva1> nose como pagarlo?
<Seva1> menos el culo
<Seva1> jejejejejeje
<Seva1> lo que si es cierto es que uno se queda con una deuda tan grande por que se sintio ayudado y mas cuando el problema se resuelve... que satisfaccion
<Seva1> y que satisfaccion para el que ayudo
<Seva1> bueno, veo que hablo solo como loco...
<mama21mama> bueno quien me ayuda a crear un deb de flash amd64?
<mama21mama> por que esto de escribir media hora para instalar el ptm flash me canso realmente.-
<mama21mama> m4v, por que no esta tu bot aqui?
<mama21mama> hi
<mama21mama> seria de gran ayuda de un facto de amd64 flash
<mama21mama> !flash
<m4v> mama21mama: porque nadie del canal lo solicitó.
<mama21mama> es muy importante el bot en irc.
<mama21mama> beuno, que opina señor del bot de m4v ? pienselo
<m4v> habla con el contact del LoCo ar, no es mi decisión traer a kubot aquí.
<mama21mama> si pero aqui hay un founder
<mama21mama> son dos autoridades entonces.
<m4v> bueno, habla con los miembros del LoCo entonces.
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> luego tengo fiaca ahora.
<mama21mama> ando bucando novia en baddo
<beuno> mama21mama, m4v, no bots
<mama21mama> como puede ser los factos son re utiles.
<mama21mama> pones !flash
<mama21mama> y listo.
<beuno> si, pero ya hicieron esto, y termino mal
<mama21mama> mejor para que no perdamos tiempo.
<beuno> varias veces
<mama21mama> pero kubot es bueno.
<mama21mama> entienda señorito.
<mama21mama> pienselo con la almuada luego.
<mama21mama> igual esta el plan b Su|bot tiene mas uptime que kubot y es igual.
<m4v> beuno: no pensaba traer ningun bot sin que el LoCo lo solicitase.
<mama21mama> si ya sabe.
<mama21mama> lo pense yo.
<mama21mama> por la explicacion de flash me aburrio.
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-11
<m4v> no entiendo porque te empeñas en tener un bot aquí.
<mama21mama> por el factos.
<dsch> holas
<[X]calibour]> hola, vine ayer por el tema de descargar las aplicaciones desde un cyer para llevarla despues a mi casa, y aca una persona muy amable me dio la pagina de donde sacarlos. el problema lo tengo con las dependencias, es un lio barbaro poder descargar un programa, porque obviamente no se cuales depedencias tengo y cuales no, si alguien me tira una onda, muchas gracias.
<Vero2> hola, alguien conoce Rescatux?
<mama21mama> Rescatux xDD
<mama21mama> que risa
<mama21mama> ahora es moda ponerke kde o tux a las aplicaciones: walpapperkde , memtux etc
<mama21mama> hubiera quedado mejor "Rescate" a secas que agregarle el "tux"
 * mama21mama probando un pastebin para bash
<[X]calibour]> alguien sabe que tengo que descargar para poder usar esos temas de ventanas transparentes con ubuntu 10.10???
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> como regenero /var/log?
<sebikul> file_not_found. ese directorio deberia ester creado luego de la instalacion de ubuntu. si por alguna razon no existe ejecuta "sudo mkdir /var/log"
<file_not_found> gracias
<sebikul> de nada ;)
<file_not_found> esta creado peroo hace un tiempo
<file_not_found> lo borre
<file_not_found> y ahora se reinicia sola la pc
<sebikul> para que borrar esa carpeta?
<file_not_found> hoy una vez se apago cuándo use adobeair
<file_not_found> para usar vimeo uploader
<sebikul> ningun soft te pedira que borres esa carpeta. es indespensable para el sistema. como dije antes, con solo crearla se deberia solucionar el problema
<file_not_found> pesabe mas de lo normal
<file_not_found> mas de 4 gb!!
<sebikul> solo crealo devuelta con el comando que te amnde hace unos minutos y todo deberia volver a la normalidad
<file_not_found> ok
<file_not_found> graciasssss
<file_not_found> sebikul:
<file_not_found> Eso puede apagar la pc
<file_not_found> sino esta ese directorio
<sebikul> no, no creo. solo deberia aparecer un error. el problema es que sin los logs no se puede diagnosticar nada...
<file_not_found> porque las veces que se apago habia estado actualizando el sistema
<sebikul> file_not_found, abre nautilus y dirigete a /var/log, cuando estes dime si aparece algun archivo o carpeta
<file_not_found> hay archivos
<sebikul> ejecuta el comando "ls /var/log > ~/logdir.txt" y sube el contenido del archivo logdir.txt en tu carpeta home a pastebin
<file_not_found> sebikul
<file_not_found> donde se guarda el log de lo ultimo que hizo la pc?
<file_not_found> sera el adobeair
<sebikul> /var/log. todo esta ahi adentro. si quieres leer alguno ve a Sistema -> administracion -> visor de archivos de suceso
<file_not_found> se me quizo apagar la pc
<CHINASKI> hola, queria quitarme una duda acerca de la placa wifi de una notebook; hace unos dias recibio unas salpicaduras de agua sobre el teclado y aparentemente desde ahi empezo la falla porque al buscar redes las encuentra pero nunca termina de conectar la que seria AUTO, alguna sugerencia?
<CHINASKI> si hago iwconfig me tira el ESSID y el tipo de red
<CHINASKI> lo que pude googlear es de 2007 y yo tengo ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-12
<Tukeke> http://www.estrellaroja.info/?p=609
 * mama21mama 0/
<laga83> holas
<laga83> como andan
<Bytes> Buenas
<Bytes> le hago una consulta como separa una red en 3 subredes?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-05
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿En qué situación se encuentra el f*cking Safe Boot? ¿Alguien sabe?
<granjero> ¿?
<MarioMey> granjero: ¿No escuchaste hablar del Arranque Seguro del Win8?
<MarioMey> granjero: Si no sabías nada... googlealo. Una patada en los huevos para el Software Libre.
<MarioMey> Salgo... saludos.
<granjero> algo MarioMey, pero la verdad es que no creo que valla a instalar W8
<granjero> igualmente algo va a surgir...
<granjero> M$ no va a poder contra el soft libre...
<MarioMey> Mh... es raro. Hay tres opciones: que no pase nada, que lo hagan y sea mucho más difícil instalar algo que no sea Windort o que se haga imposible hacerlo.
<MarioMey> Y me tiro más por la segunda... o, poniéndome en pesimista, la tercera.
<MarioMey> Porque los fabricantes dicen que es importante cambiar el BIOS...
<MarioMey> b
<MarioMey> Bueno, posta, voy a instalar OpenSUSE para probar algo. Saludos...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-07
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<strickly> buenas tardes comandantes
<granjero> buenas tardes strickly !!! a sus ordenes!
<granjero> =)
<strickly> granjero-away:  is in da HOUSE
<strickly> :O
<sambalespetri> buenas. Quiero crear un disco de arranque de ubuntu 11.10. si pongo un pendrive me deja pero no puedo en cd-rom o dvd. porque será?
<strickly> la gente no tiene paciencia :(
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-08
<Guest83428> Hola, necesito ayudacon un error de instalación del programa SubDownloader, me dice lo siguiente:
<Guest83428> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<Guest83428> La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas.
<Guest83428> Detalles: ibsqlite0 python-kaa-base python-kaa-metadata python-sqlite
<Guest83428> Qué debo hacer para corregirlo?
<m4v> beuno: ping
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-09
<Z37A> la seguimos aca?
<PabloRubianes> bueno la seguimos
<EuzkoArima> aca estoy
<PabloRubianes> hoy uy esta medio turbulento :P
<magu42> :)
<Z37A> Bueno comento algo mas sobre la Austral
<PabloRubianes> dale
<Z37A> y sobre el sponsor de Cronon
<unimix> pufff ... casi me parecio que era el amigo razor ...
<PabloRubianes> lo pense
<Z37A> el tema viene asi, la Austral es un cliente de Cronon (donde trabajo), y uno de los gerentes es muy amigo del responsable de Ingenieria y del responsable de toda la Universidad
<unimix> Z37A, adelante nomas
<Z37A> comento la historia asi se entiende bien como viene la cosa
<PabloRubianes> ok
<Z37A> En la Univ. Austral estan medio como a malas con Microsoft y le dan bola al tema Linux desde arriba, lamentablemente abajo no tanto
<Z37A> y tenian laboratorios enteros de sistemas andando con SuSe Linux
<unimix> bueno, es una excelente oportunidad para los de arriba para bajar linea
<Z37A> Justamente el tecnico onsite que tiene Cronon instalo hace un años o mas Kubuntu y les encanto
<Z37A> por lo cual comenzaron a migrar de SuSe a Kubuntu
<Z37A> y justamente el respondable de Ingenieria se volvio medio como fana, si bien no se aparece por aca le encanto
<unimix> bien, ya se gano una remera
<Z37A> por eso esta persona da el OK para usar la Universidad mientras no tengan que poner plata
<unimix> ok, la remera va for free
<Z37A> ahora esto tiene que terminar de ser avalado por el responsable de la Universiodad, el cual se la pasa viajando, pero esta semana parece que va a estar aca
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, si con la universidad nos sobra...
<Z37A> lo se
<Z37A> PabloRubianes, ya se lo dije a mi gerente que se los comente, con las aulas alcanza
<unimix> la fecha de reunion para el jueves es aun tentativa o hay certeza de que se haga ?
<Z37A> es tentativa y el problema es que seria por la mañana
<EuzkoArima> jueves 15 ?
<unimix> mientras no sea a las 8, esta bien para mi
<Z37A> lo cual hablaria en el trabajo a ver si me dejan (mas que seguro) y les aviso a ver si pueden ustedes
<Z37A> yo supongo que pro el medio dia
<unimix> cuanto puede durar ? Un par de horas como maximo ...
<unimix> las compensas el fin de semana :P
<Z37A> si no creo que tanto, menos de 1 hora seguro
<Z37A> mira siendo que cronon quiere ser auspiciante no creo que me hagan problema
<unimix> Ok, vos das el aviso apenas te la confirmen ?
<Z37A> ese es el otro punto, como la otra vez de nuevo quieren participar
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, tas con todo hasta auspiciante?
<Z37A> apenas me confirmen la reunion les aviso por tel a ver quienes mas pueden venir
<Z37A> PabloRubianes, agunta que llegue tema charlas que quiero ver si doy un par!!! jajaja
<unimix> Yo voy (a menos que para esa fecha este six feet under)
<EuzkoArima> ok Z37A , confirmame, la idea es la semana que viene? (la otra no estoy en baires)
<Z37A> unimix, a vos te queda medianamente cerca  por suerte
<PabloRubianes> me parece que Z37A esta con todos los numeros para el ubuntero del mes :P
<EuzkoArima> +1
<Z37A> PabloRubianes, ojala, la verdad estoy medio borrado estos dias!!!!
<unimix> Si, ya le estamos haciendo lugar en el cuadrito
<iznogud> grande z37A
<ProfMatias_> +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno unimix que contabas del equipo de diseno?
<Z37A> la verdad me perdi varias de estas reuniones, se puede comentar algo de que se viene hablando?
<unimix> No porque es informacin clasificada :P
<unimix> Sintetizo
<Z37A> che unimix si bien tuve algo que ver con las credenciales de la ultima vez, te digo, a repetirlas, no vi mejores hasta ahora!!!!
<unimix> Tenemos ofrecimiento de varios lugares para realizar UbuCon o cualquier otra actividad similar
<Z37A> genial, esperemos sean unos cuenatos en CABA, el año que viene FLISOL se puede hacer en 17 lugares!!! (Comunas)
<unimix> y por la pinta, ubicacion y la relacion entre la U Austral y Cronon (sponsor) todos pensamos que es la mejor opcion
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, los de uruguay no queremos que nos la compliquen mucho de donde queda :P
<unimix> asi que los demas lugares quedan a la espera que organicemos algo durante el transcurso del año
<unimix> uno de los lugares piolas es el INSPT
<Z37A> La usatral esta justo a 1 cuadra de dique 1 de puerto madero, asi que hay parque cerca (esta lezama tambien a 2 cuadras), zona turistica, es casi pleno centro, la ubicacion esta buena
<unimix> SIgo
<Z37A> unimix, como te dije, el año que viene ya estaria instaurado tema comunas, pro ende flisol seria una por comuna, no mas flisol caba
<unimix> Arreglamos con Guille Espertino para que se haga cargo de toda la imagen grafica que identificara UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> y armamos cuentas de todas las redes sociales que encontramos
<PabloRubianes> NOTA: nos falto linkedin
<Z37A> che ya que es LatinoAmerica, hay algo con respecto a otros paises?
<unimix> Guille ya reunio 9 profesionales para el proyecto y me mostro un trabajo realizado por uno de ellos sobre Ubuntu y Canonical que esta buenisimo
<Z37A> uhh yo podria dar una mano con linkedin, lo uso bastante
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, : iznogud magu42 y yo somos Uruguay
<unimix> PabloRubianes, bien ahi !!
<unimix> por lo de linkedin
<Z37A> PabloRubianes, si eso sabia, la idea es Uruguay - Argentina, peor como paso a ser LA mas que rio de la plata podriamos hablar y que esten al tanto brasil, chile, venezuela.....
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, estamos en contacto
<Z37A> genial
<PabloRubianes> la idea era habla cuanto antes
<PabloRubianes> asi si vienen tienen tiempo para ahorrar
<unimix> hablamos sobre convocar a gente de otros LoCos de LA para que vengan como disertantes o como oyentes
<Z37A> buenisimo
<ProfMatias_> eso esta muy bueno
<iznogud> +1
<Z37A> y en Canonical estan al tanto? a ver si pueden enviar a alguno de otro continente?
<unimix> eso es mandar mails a peronas claves en cada LoCo y ver que pasa
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, con canonical vamos a mandar invitaciones
<PabloRubianes> pero es muy sobre el UDS
<unimix> Para invitar a un gringo tenemos que tener la cosa mas armada, sino no es presentable
<PabloRubianes> no creo que venga nadie
<Z37A> jajaj esta bien, es lo que se puede
<ProfMatias_> ademas habria que arreglar hospedaje y demas calculo
<unimix> ademas, si en esta vuelta no viene algun gringo no importa
<PabloRubianes> si no vienen para este lo que dijimos es hacer lo mejor posible para que vengan a la proxima
<iznogud> tengo carpa y la presto
<unimix> importa que Canonical nos mande el subsidio :)
<iznogud> digo por lo del hospedaje
<iznogud> je
<PabloRubianes> ProfMatias_, si habiamos hablado de que iban a hablar con algun hostel/hotel a ver si hace precio
<ProfMatias_> jaja muy bien iznogud
<Z37A> si no eso si, queda mas que claro que el idioma oficial sera el español creo no?
<unimix> El idioma oficial ES el Español
<Z37A> si va a venir alguien de afuera que preferentemente hable español
<unimix> si viene un gringo hablara como pueda
<unimix> pero las conferencias son in Spanish only
<PabloRubianes> bueno si viene Mark o Jono nos podemos arreglar no?
<Z37A> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> digo por el ingles
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> :)
<unimix> igual no va a venir ninguno de los dos
<Z37A> jajaj lo pones en situacion complicada asi la cosa
<Z37A> si llegaran a venir los perdonamos, pero solo si vienen!!!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, en el wiki hay un resumen de lo que dijimos estas reuniones
<PabloRubianes> mas que nada ver los contenidos y las formas
<PabloRubianes> tratar de que la gente no se duerma
<PabloRubianes> y no se vaya
<Z37A> barbaro, por lo pronto ya estoy pensando en charlas para postularme!
<ProfMatias_> se confirmo el hosting que ofrecia Damian?
<PabloRubianes> habiamos quedado en eso no?
<unimix> Emm  .. en verdad yo lo daba como un hecho
<EuzkoArima> idem
<ProfMatias_> si, por el mail que enviaron por la lista quedama mas como consulta, listo perfecto si esta confirmado
<unimix> despue shablo con el al respecto asi vamos resolviendo cosas
<unimix> igualemente te agradecemos mucho el ofrecimiento ProfMatias_
<PabloRubianes> si, se la jugo de una!
<PabloRubianes> gracias!
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> Un muy buen gesto
<unimix> tambien vengo atrasado con el tema dominio
<PabloRubianes> bueno lo que me preocupa es que pasan las reuniones y no dicen nada de la fiesta entre viernes y sabado!!!
<unimix> mañana me pongo en movimiento con eso, por lo menos para contar con los u$s
<unimix> PabloRubianes, para ... para que si no terminamos de armar bien la excusa, lo de la joda quedara muy evidente
<PabloRubianes> unimix, nosotros conseguimos el domino
<unimix> hay que ser prolijos
<PabloRubianes> no te preocupes
<unimix> si ya se, pero quien pone la guita ?
<PabloRubianes> nosotros
<unimix> Ustedes, miti y miti, ARG ?
<PabloRubianes> es poca plata
<unimix> Ok, acepto y ya que estamos ... nos pueden bancar la compra de unos servers Sun que necesitamos para jugar a SuperTux ?
<unimix> :)
<ProfMatias_> +1
<ProfMatias_> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> algo mejor que el supertux
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> Entonces arreglo con TheCoffeMaker y les paso los datos para la delegacion, asi no les falta nada al momento de la suscripcion
<PabloRubianes> dale supongo
<PabloRubianes> que el lunes tenemos el dominio
<unimix> ok, este fin de semana te paso los datos
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, despues les mando los dns asi pueden delegar
<unimix> to te pasamos los datos
<PabloRubianes> www.ubuconla.com?
<EuzkoArima> no era .org ?
<unimix> Je ! Te desperte TheCoffeMaker !
<Z37A> mejor .org
<unimix> no, habiamos quedado en que seria ubuconla,org
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, toy laburando :(
<unimix> Yo tambien pero disimulo para que los demas no me tiren mas laburo :)
<EuzkoArima> TheCoffeMaker mi más sentido pésame :P
<ProfMatias_> yo estoy de mi suegra, con el celu, diciendole todo que si, a lo que no se que esta diciendo
<unimix> ProfMatias_, tambien el pesame para vos. Yo se como es eso ! :P
<EuzkoArima> lol
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, en cuanto tengan el nombre del dominio chiflame asi creo la cuenta
<unimix> El nombre ya lo tenemos, lo que nos falta es registrarlo
<PabloRubianes> .org
<ProfMatias_> por las dudas habria que sacar los dominios .ar .uy del que se saque en usa
<ProfMatias_> y replicarlos
<ProfMatias_> el .com.ar es gratuito, no se el .org.ar
<EuzkoArima> ojo, org.ar es un tema, creo que hay que ser ong reconocida legalmente (al menos la ultima vez que averigue)
<PabloRubianes> ya compro www.ubuconla.org
<PabloRubianes> encontes
<iznogud> quien da los org ahi?
<PabloRubianes> entonces
<Z37A> si el .org.ar tiene ciertos requisitos
<EuzkoArima> o sea, tener personeria juridica de sin fines de lucro
<iznogud> aca es la universidad y lo gestionamos asi nomas
<Z37A> gente, no quisiera cambiar el tema asi como asi, peor justamente me tengo que ir y queria preguntarles algo. Que creen que pordia pedirle a cambio a Cronon por el sponsor? otra vez las credenciales?
<Z37A> Por otro lado, a Cronon lo que le vendria bien aparte del sponsor es tena de Curriculums de los que vayan, si hay forma de que carguen CVs online o algo y hay alguna base de datos de eso le vendria bien!
<EuzkoArima> y alguito mas (si no es abusar de la confianza)
<Z37A> parte de que por ahi gente sin laburo que vaya consiga algo....
<Z37A> si obvio, igual esta vez espero que calculemos mas credenciales!!!! Jejeje
<Z37A> pero quiero saber que asi ya lo voy hablando
<PabloRubianes> bueno ya lo tenemo
<iznogud> el dominio?
<EuzkoArima> Yo creo que si pueden algo de efectivo, para los gastos de la organización, sería genial
<PabloRubianes> si
<iznogud> siempre veloz uste eh
<unimix> PabloRubianes es la personalidad publica de Flash :)
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ubuconla.org/
<ProfMatias_> muy bien PabloRubianes!!!
<unimix> Z37A, te mando mi CV en un rato :P
<PabloRubianes> unimix, toy usando 2 monitores
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/P1010291.JPG
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<Z37A> Bueno les dejo ahi la pregunta de que creen que podriamos requerirle para ser sponsor
<unimix> Epa ! video Stereo
<Z37A> unimix, vos perdiste, es una pyme y vas a entrar a cobrar 2 mangos y reparar cosas basicas!!!!
<unimix> eso no es perder ... es hacer otra cosa
<unimix> perder es no hacer nada
<ProfMatias_> ;p
<iznogud> eso
<Z37A> y si, es medio bajon, pero para el que recien comienza es muy bueno
<unimix> Sugiero que con Cronon repitamos el tema de las credenciales
<Z37A> pensa que la mayoria se van antes de los 2 años, soy de los viejos empleados yo ahora, y eso que no llegue al 5to aun!!!!!
<ProfMatias_> Acabo de leer en Nic.ar para registrar un org.ar es necesario ser una entidad sin fines de lucro
<Z37A> unimix, a mi me parece tambien, peor podria hablar a ver si algo mas se le puede sacar
<EuzkoArima> unimix, +1 a las credenciales, pero creo que alguito mas pueden dar
<unimix> si estas para el 5to año algo bueno debe haber ahi, mas alla de la guita
<unimix> si, un par de notebooks para la mesa de acreditacion
<Z37A> si, peor lo acapare yo jajajajaja (shh entre nos!!!)
<unimix> y le instalamos el sistema del 2010
<EuzkoArima> ok
<Z37A> eso por ahi consiga, tal vez que nos presten un par de PCs de backups que tengan
<unimix> Gente, los dominios de primer nivel internacionales tienen como unico requisito pagar !
<unimix> el resto es todo invento local, como lo de NIC.AR
<unimix> Z37A, si, estaria bueno aunque sean desktops
<Z37A> bueno gente los abandono, mañana tengo que estar a las 7am en Palermo!!!!
<unimix> pero vamos a necesitar equipos en acreditaciones
<unimix> vas a jugar golf, maraca !!
<Z37A> unimix, hablo de 3 pcs? sin SO para instalarle Ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> va a haber niveles de sponsor?
<unimix> Si, dale !! Buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> o es complicarnos al santo boton?
<ProfMatias_> bueno me voy tambien
<ProfMatias_> Salu2
<unimix> Nahhh ... el unico Platinum sera Canonical porque espero ponga la parte del leon como en el 2010
<Z37A> OK, entonces voy diciendoles de acreditaciones y que presten 3 pcs, con monitor LCD preferentemente y que la Austral nos de una zona para esas 3 pcs
<unimix> Chau gente, gracias por haber estado !
<unimix> Perfecto Z37A !
<Z37A> la austral mepa que tambien merece el platino, presta aulas e instalaciones!!! si quisieras pagarlas valen bastante!
<unimix> un ejemplo del lauburo del equipo de Guille Espertino https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ncRHuNnwwlg/TtQJ76RnXMI/AAAAAAAAAb8/m-hZH3G4Iwo/s912/panel_BASE2.jpg
<unimix> La Austral que vaya al mismo nivel que Cronon
<Z37A> pero bueno eso definalo ustedes se los dejo, por lo pronto veo esta semana lo de la reunion, y lo de ir viendo tema acreditaciones y pcs
<unimix> asi hicimos en el 2010
<Z37A> nos vemos gente! me rajo a la cama si no mañana la pelotita de golf va a ir para cualquier lado menos el hoyo!!!! jajaja
<EuzkoArima> chau Z37A
<unimix> Bye Z37A !! Buen swing mañana ! :P
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ta salado el pibe de los logos!
<unimix> te gusta PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> me gusta mas que el logo de ubuntu
<unimix> Viste ? Le dije exactamente lo mismo  a Guille cuando lo vi
<iznogud> esta buenismo tenes razon
<magu42> un monstruo!!
<EuzkoArima> si, está muy bueno
<unimix> inclusive estuvimos intercambiando algunas ideas para mejorarle algunas cositas
<unimix> con Guille no podemos perder ni un partido :)
<PabloRubianes> si, genial
<iznogud> bueno gente me fui también  nos vemos saludos
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, saludos
<unimix> Bye iznogud ! Gracias por el aguante !
<unimix> PabloRubianes, cuando tendrias que garpar el dominio ?
<EuzkoArima> Seguimos o arreglamos ya para el prox jueves ? (digo xq ya se fueron unos cuantos)
<unimix> porque supongo que hasta entonces no podremos avanzar con la delegacion
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ya lo hice
<PabloRubianes> el amigo paypal soluciona
<unimix> Si, los jueves siempre a las 22 ART/ 23 UYT
<unimix> y como hoy lo hicimos al final aqui, la proxima en #ubuntu-uy
<EuzkoArima> ok, agendo
<unimix> les parece bien ?
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ok. entonces cuando TheCoffeMakerpueda que te pase los DNS asi despues haces la delegacion
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cuando tengamos un logo apuntamos el dominio al sitio
<PabloRubianes> tener el godaddy o un sitio en blanco es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> no?
<unimix> si, mañana le mando un mail a Guille para avisarle que ya estamos en esa etapa asi esta al tanto de como van las cosas
<unimix> Emmm .. no .... POr lo menos una caratula que diga "UbuConLA, aqui, proximamente", de minima
<PabloRubianes> al final no decidimos en que lo vamos a hacer el sitio
<unimix> despues le vamos poniendo el cotillon
<unimix> en lo que mas les guste. Si lo hacemos en Drupal puedo dar una mano. WP no lo use nunca
<unimix> PabloRubianes, haceme acordar que te pase la URL del sitio del 2010 para tomar algunas cosas interesantes que hay ahi
<unimix> por lo menos a nivel estructura
<PabloRubianes> a mi me gusta HTML solo
<PabloRubianes> pero soy medio especial y uso vim
<PabloRubianes> asi que no voto :P
<PabloRubianes> con drupal uruguay tuvo problemas
<PabloRubianes> pero estaba mal administrado
<unimix> HTML5, si vamos con eso y CSS3 Juan Carlos Paco se va a poner contento y es capaz de hacer todo el site el solito !!
<unimix> nosotros lo tenemos con Drupal y cero drama
<unimix> ultima version, captchas, alertas, etc. Up to date everyday
<unimix> pero HTML5 y CSS3 es una combinacion terriblemente buena
<unimix> y mas liviano que PHP con HTML
<unimix> de paso si alguien quiere hacer experiencia seria una buena oportunidad
<PabloRubianes> php y html y css3 es buena
<unimix> pero eso podemos irlo pensando para cerrarlo el jueves que viene
<EuzkoArima> Estimados, los dejo, me tengo que ir, dejo abierto así después leo todo
<PabloRubianes> saludos y yotengo que comer algo
<PabloRubianes> aca son las 1230
<unimix> OK, EuzkoArima, abrazo y gracias por venir !
<PabloRubianes> salduos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<unimix> bueno, si quieren dejamos aqui y cualquier detalle seguimos via mail en la lista
<magu42> +1
<unimix> ok. gente. Gracias a todos por haber estado presentes y nos vemos el proximo jueves a la misma hora en #ubuntu-uy
<unimix> PabloRubianes, manda el banner de cierre :)
<unimix> a menos que quieran tratar algun otro tema
<PabloRubianes> [CERRO REUNION]
<unimix> Thanks :)
<strickly> beuno is IN DA HOUSE
<strickly> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-10
<hendaus> buenas
<Desdemona> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con xchat?
<Desdemona> hay alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<lopulus> m4v, quisas vos me ayudes
<lopulus> quiero exportar desde openshot para verlo en windows media de windows 7 de una netbook y no se como exportarlo
<Desdemona> hola, me pueden decir como hago para que alguien me oriente que tengo una consulta?
<krakrjak> \q
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-11
<malev> hey, tengo un server en casa y quiero poder acceder a el desde internet. recuerdo un tema relacionado a la IP (banda ancha dinámica), pero no se ni que buscar. algún centro?
<PabloRubianes> malev, http://www.no-ip.com/
<PabloRubianes> pero no investigue mucho el asunto
<malev> PabloRubianes, gracias!
<malev> Por si alguna vez alguien pregunta lo mismo que yo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS  ( para los logs  )
<PabloRubianes> malev, si lo podes hacer andar avisame
<PabloRubianes> manda un twitt
<PabloRubianes> *tweet
<malev> dale!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-05
<alpc360> hola
<alpc360> alguien me puedo ayudar con flash player ?
<alpc360> mi navegado solo hace que decir crash flash player
<alpc360> tengo ubuntu 12.04 64bits
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-06
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<f21> ¿Hola?
<f21> ...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-07
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> a quien puedo consultar?
<invitado_web> instale ubuntu 12.10
<invitado_web> y cuando se suspende a veces debo reiniciar
<invitado_web> no arrancan las X con el mouse
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-08
<Duende> hola gente una duda, como hago para que en thunar en xubuntu 12.10 funcione el extraer aqui ??
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-02
<Carloslinux> hola
<GridCube> hola
<Carloslinux> nesecito ayuda no se como conectar mi celular a ubuntu para pasar musica
<tiagox> Carloslinux: podrías proveer más información? (modelo, tipo de cable, que versión de Ubuntu tenes, etc)
<Carloslinux> tengo ubuntu 13.18
<Carloslinux> y es un motorola razor d1
<GridCube> lo enchufas, pones el celular en modo de almacenamiento y listo
<tiagox> exacto.
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-03
<Novato> Hola
<Novato> tengo una pregunta bastante tonta pero en UBuntu conviene estar detras del Router o tener DMZ hacia mi ip ???
<Novato> La pregunta seria...me protege algo Ubuntu al tener DMZ ???
<Novato> 190.231.155.106...sal de mi pc por favor
<Novato>  	Hostname 	host106.190-231-155.telecom.net.ar 	
<Novato> sal de mi pc
<Novato> quieres ??? O_o
<Novato> 52869/tcp open     unknown
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-04
<SuperNovato> Hostname 	host106.190-231-155.telecom.net.ar ... imbecil !
<SuperNovato> 23/tcp    filtered telnet 80/tcp    filtered http 139/tcp   filtered netbios-ssn
<SuperNovato> mas imbecil
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-05
<Carlos> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-12-01
<ColiFa> hola a todos..
<ColiFa> gente, tengo un problema con ubuntu server y fail2ban ... basicamente, el problema consiste en que tengo este tipo de carteles revisando el syslog: Dec  1 00:07:08 server1 postfix/smtpd[7958]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: unknown[81.223.182.50]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure] ---- me sale con varios ips, obviamente, y revisando el fail2ban.log no veo que esas ips sean baneadas
<ColiFa> hola a todos..
<ColiFa> gente, tengo un problema con ubuntu server y fail2ban ... basicamente, el problema consiste en que tengo este tipo de carteles revisando el syslog: Dec  1 00:07:08 server1 postfix/smtpd[7958]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: unknown[81.223.182.50]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure] ---- me sale con varios ips, obviamente, y revisando el fail2ban.log no veo que esas ips sean baneadas
<beuno> ColiFa, eso seria credenciales erroneas
<beuno> no fail2ban rechazando
<ColiFa> explicame
<ColiFa> la verdad.. no soy el mas avispado
<ColiFa> :D
<ColiFa> osea.. mirando el fail2ban.log veo que las unicas ips que banea, son las de los que intentan por ssh
<ColiFa> pero nunca por sasl
